# Let's list our super-cool, non-traditional, positve-meaning boys names!



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm shopping for one! Want something somehow beautiful and meaningful, but not at all tease-worthy or hard to say! Like cool and alternative without quite being "hippy." Any ideas, or fav baby name search engines?

Names I like, but I know they are not quite the one:

Darius
Pheonix
Terran
Kai


----------



## Aly22681 (May 3, 2007)

Our first boy will be named... London Michael (From what I can find London means one of two things...Fortress of the Moon or Fierce Conquorer of the World)

The second will be Holden Alexander (again from what I can find it means kindly, or gracious)

That is my 2 cents


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Sounds like you are like me--meanings of names matter to you! I can't believe some people don't care about the meaning! Having a harder time digging up "meaning-full" names for boys, though--with girls there are all those virtue names, and angelic-sounding names, and nature names...


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I am in desperate need of cool boy names.







:


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

We are thinking about the name Ezekiel. It means "the strength of God" and is biblical without being trendy (I think?). I think Zek will be a cool nickname, too.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

One of my students is named Ezekiel, and everyone calls him Ezeki (pronounced "EEskee"). I like the non-traditional nickname.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I like nature names, but you and I may have different ideas on what is "too hippie-dippie" because of where I live. Sequoia, my favourite tree name, is way overused here. I also like Cedar and Gwydion. My current favourite boy name is Pax, which is Latin for "Peace".

If I loved it as much as I do my girl name, I'd be much less likely to tell people and wouldn't post 8it on a thread for someone looking for a name, though.










Phoenix is actually spelled with the "O" before the "E" and was in the top 100 in 2000, but it has dropped in popularity since. My lost daughter is one of only a handful of female Phoenixes, so I would only use it for a boy in this day and age, and not where I live for the same reason that I would not use Sequoia for a first name.

I love Sage, but it is also a bit too popular.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

My boys are named Kesar and Treyden...This baby will be Mateo.


----------



## josephine_e (May 27, 2006)

we're trying so hard to agree on a boy name. dh and i have completely opposite (though equally unorthodox) taste in names.

also, we're ones who don't care about meaning. for both dd and ds, we completely made up their middle names. we like the way a name sounds -- we just put sounds together until something sounds like baby music to us







: .

to OP -- i like kai, too. but i'm a little biased .. hehe.

for this one i've thought of Meoko, which dh hates, and he wants Mjrn (pronounced Myurn) .. what?!







:









luckily it's going to be a girl, anyway :crossing my fingers:







, so we won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm trying to talk DH into Peregrine. We'd call him Perrin for short. He's not really going for it for a first name since he much prefers Rhys, but all our kids are supposed to have 'cool' middle names and I think Rhys Peregrine has a great ring to it.


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

My 5yr olds name is Noah and I rarely run across any other child named that. I also liked the name Isiah and Josiah, but we are having a girl so those were out for us this go round.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

We're having a boy and my husband ruled out a bunch of names I like, like
Crispin
Soren
Archer
Xavier
Landis

I tutored a 6 year old named Etzael (pronounced something like Et zai el) and think that is a really great name. But I don't feel I can use it because I'm obviously not Latino and can't even pronounce it perfectly.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

hmm
I love
Omar
Elijah
Xavier
Ilyas
Eesa (arabic for Jesus)
Ismail
Isaac (LOVE this)


----------



## MahBearRI (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't bring myself to share my LO's name...but his middle name will be Xen.

I really like:
Zephyr
Creek
River
Banyan (my favorite tree)
Ash (or Asher)
Beryl
Lapis (as in lapis lazuli - a mineral that I love)
August
Orion
Silas
Behr

congrats on the new babe!


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi all! I just started thinking about "Miles." Do you think it is too popular right now? We live in a small community and there are 2 Miles's, but we don't know their families well, and they are both 3 years older, and mine will be homeschooled anyway so no worries about the multiple names in one classroom problem.

I like how it seems so 'vast,' but I would want to pair it with a really spiritual, significant middle name...


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a Devon, and if this baby is a boy (which u/s says she is not!), then the name will be Julian Malachi. I loved the name from Angela's Ashes.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Friends with boys have named them:
Hudson
Marcel
Zenadine

DH and I are pretty bad at naming stuff (kids, pets) so I've been looking for a boy's name since DD was born. Nothing yet!

g.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belleweather* 
I'm trying to talk DH into Peregrine. We'd call him Perrin for short. He's not really going for it for a first name since he much prefers Rhys, but all our kids are supposed to have 'cool' middle names and I think Rhys Peregrine has a great ring to it.

Ooh! I love Peregrine! I would want to use Pippin for a nickname, though, since friends of ours have a son named Perrin. Would Pippin be too LOTR??







:

I'll be watching this thread. We are tapped out for cool boys' names, expecting son #3!


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

These are my favoured boy names. (I love KAI)

Charles
Felix (lucky, successful, happy; saints name)
Elliot
Kai (lots of beautiful meanings; Welsh: keeper of keys; Chinese expression meaning "Earth."; Hawaiian: Sea water)

Benjamin (son of the south)
Nigel (a form of Neil - "champion" or "cloud")
Oscar (deer lover)
Hugo (Germanic hug, meaning "heart, mind, or spirit".)
Julian
Julius
Roman
Wolf

(These do not really fall under non-traditional, but more exotic classics.)


----------



## hetaera (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the name Asher too. but my husband doesnt.
My first is named Arien (meaning enchanted in hebrew, nothing to do with nazis)

I still dont have a name for this one.
we know we want it to start with a vowel though and not be too long. Oh, and we're not into biblical names or religious ones, so that rules out a lot!
names we've thought about but nixed were
Avery (I know its kinda common)
Asher
Owen (again kinda common)
Emery
Isen (still kind of on the table because my husband is so adamant about it, its his 1st pick)

No idea... so far his name is 'noname'.... lol


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

My fave boy's name is Lucifer.







:

Really. We obviously won't use it just because other people don't get it, but do you know what it means? It means "Bringer of Light," and it's the Roman name for the planet Venus. Beautiful, wholesome, and NOT satanic, thank you very much.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

*


----------



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of going with *Vaun* if I have a boy but I looked it up and it means "small" which isn't so great for a boy LOL but do people in the long run really care what their names mean?

Ally


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I like Ashton but my dh doesn't. We have yet to decide on a boys name. (and possibly a girls name)

With our first it took almost 7 mos to find one he and I both liked. Hopefully this time its easier.


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

i am partial to my sons names of Mayan /south am origins.
I also like
River
Noam
Azure
Erin
Montana
Kingston
Orlando
Sorry no time to look them up. I go more for the sound of a name although I do know what my childrens name means and where it came from.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

these are the names i love but im not using for my baby boy

Amaru /an indian chief of the inca
Dinesh / sun in sanskrit
Kiran / ray of light in sanskrit
Gael /not sure of meaning
Ollin /wind, i think its aztec


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Ooh I love the name Soren. My sons name is Rune, which I think is pretty badass.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Not pregnant anymore, but DS2 is named Alden Asher.

Alden means 'wise guardian'

Asher means 'happy' or 'blessed'


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dh wants Eamon (A-mun). It's an Irish name but not very popular in the US.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnw826* 
I have a Devon, and if this baby is a boy (which u/s says she is not!), then the name will be Julian Malachi. I loved the name from Angela's Ashes.

I love the name Malachy as well (first read it in Angela's Ashes)! I'm just afraid people would pronounce it Malach-EYE (and start thinking about Children of the Corn) rather than Mala-KEY.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

dlm194 said:


> Dh wants Eamon (A-mun). It's an Irish name but not very popular in the US.
> 
> My hubby's name is similar... it is Emen ... said with a short e instead of an a at the beginning of Eamon.


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
My fave boy's name is Lucifer.







:

Really. We obviously won't use it just because other people don't get it, but do you know what it means? It means "Bringer of Light," and it's the Roman name for the planet Venus. Beautiful, wholesome, and NOT satanic, thank you very much.

A friend of mine named her son Lucifer for the same reasons (meaning etc). She calls him Luc (pronounced Loose) for short and very few people know his full name.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

My current faves are Solomon (Solly for short perhaps) and Finn (not sure if I would go full-on Finnian or just plain Finn.) But hubby's not so sure. He doesn't like anything I suggest for a boy but he can't think of any himself either, so we're still looking - I'll have to show him this thread, there are some good ones! I also like Oliver a lot, but I already know one...


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

My son's name is Xan (pronounced Zan), which I think is the greatest name ever. Not sure about meaning, since it's probably an abbreviation of Alexander originally, though we did find out randomly that it means "springtime" in Vietnamese...


----------



## jbirdbrain (Mar 27, 2007)

We love names that are short, sweet, and a little bit rock n' roll...

For our DS (due in 4 weeks or so!), we are going with Otto. We also considered Elias, Milo, Henry...From what I've read, Otto means "wealth" which I interpret as this little bundle making us wealthy with the things that really matter in life: love, family, etc.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoafireteam* 
A friend of mine named her son Lucifer for the same reasons (meaning etc). She calls him Luc (pronounced Loose) for short and very few people know his full name.









OMG - that's what we were going to do! Except we were just going to pronounce it like Luke.

Interestingly, it only seems to be folks of the - ahem - older generation (say, over 35) who don't like the name. I've had nothing but positive feedback from the younger crowd.

His middle name would be Morgenstern - meaning "Morning Star," but less hippy-sounding.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Tate- happy
Jude-confident


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Interestingly, it only seems to be folks of the - ahem - older generation (say, over 35) who don't like the name. I've had nothing but positive feedback from the younger crowd.


Wow. This is the first time in my life I've been referred to as part of the older generation. Now I feel like the elderly primagravida my OB wrote in my chart...


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcgrl* 
Wow. This is the first time in my life I've been referred to as part of the older generation. Now I feel like the elderly primagravida my OB wrote in my chart...

Never trust anyone over 30...


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi! I'm liking Pax, too, bu do you think it would be too obviously an Angelina Jolie copy? Maybe I could add another syllable to it...


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Keegan

Asher


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Never trust anyone over 30...









I'm an old, old lady. But still younger than my husband!


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart* 
Hi! I'm liking Pax, too, bu do you think it would be too obviously an Angelina Jolie copy? Maybe I could add another syllable to it...

You're kidding me, Angelina Jolie named a kid Pax? That stinks, it was going to be a middle name(which we are having the hardest time finding) if we have a girl! F*&^%^& celebrities!

I like Soren too, but it means _stern_
Grier is another favorite of mine, it means _watchful_

If we have a boy it will be named after dh's grandpa, non-negotiable unless it _really_ doesn't fit him once he's here.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Angelina Jolie! ds2 is nameless again.

















Keep 'em coming. I'm really liking Peregrine too, which means "wanderer" in Latin and is also the name of a really pretty small falcon. I'm kind of attached to the initials "P.S." for obvious reasons (16 year age gap between two youngest kids) but I also like Nigel, although it does have a less than complimentary meaning among RadFem circles which I interpret as laughing at myself rather than making fun of ds2, and I've loved Miles since before s/he was conceived but also have issues with its popularity.

Softheart, you might consider Paxton, but that's too preppy for my dumpster diving, minimum wage earning self.


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Paxman? Paxil?

Kidding, obviously!

But really, why should Angelina get to own the name Pax? She already has Brad and those damn lips!


----------



## mb122 (Aug 20, 2004)

I thought "peace" in Spanish was "Paz", not "Pax"??? Actually, I'm sure it's Paz. Not saying it isn't also Pax too...I've just never heard it. And I lived in la Paz, Mexico for awhile...


----------



## mb122 (Aug 20, 2004)

just looked it up...

the actual translation of "peace" in Spanish is "paz". but "Pax" is of Latin origin meaning "peace".


----------



## HumbleLuna (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
My current faves are Solomon (Solly for short perhaps) and Finn (not sure if I would go full-on Finnian or just plain Finn.) But hubby's not so sure. He doesn't like anything I suggest for a boy but he can't think of any himself either, so we're still looking - I'll have to show him this thread, there are some good ones! I also like Oliver a lot, but I already know one...

Finn and Solomon are my two top boys names. LOL , great minds think alike.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

The only one we've really settled on is Hektor, which means "holding fast." PLus, I've always felt sympathetic toward the ancient Trojan Hektor.


----------



## agmommy (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Banana731* 
Grier is another favorite of mine, it means _watchful_

FYI: Grier was used by Brooke Shields as her second daughter's name.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

I love the meaning of Henry's name: "ruler of the house"


----------



## SquishyMommyof2 (Aug 23, 2007)

We are expecting baby #3 in March and are planning on naming him Riker Neil

edited: if it's a boy that it =)


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Another one I love but can't use (because ds1 has a close friend by that name) is Maverick.

dd hates Nigel and likes Peregrine.

ds hates Peregrine and likes Nigel.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

_Lucian_ (light-- LOVE this name-- it's pronounced LOO-shin or LOO-shyin)

_Lucius_ (also means light-- this is the name of the big bad Deatheater in Harry Potter, but still a great name!)

_Hadrian_ (means dark, an alternative form of Adrian, which is also a great name)

_Lorenzo_ (laurel, which symbolizes victory-- this name is traditional in Spanish, Italian, and German heritages)

_Malachi_ (messenger of God)

_Arthur_ (bear)

_Chiron_ (a heavenly body, means "surgeon", the name of a wise centaur in Greek mythology)

_Wolfgang_ (advancing wolf)

_Magnus_ (large or great)

_Benedict_ (blessed)

And FWIW, the name Noah is pretty popular around here. It's listed number 15 in popularity right now.


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh wow, so many nice one's--I love Lucien (but not the short "Lu", sigh...)


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

if this little one is a boy we will name him dmitri. i don't think it is all that common of a name and it comes from the name demeter and it means lover of the earth or some variation of that depending on where i look. we will probably call him by the nickname tree which i love. i really wanted a name having to do with the earth and with tree's


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, I love Dmitri even more now that I know the meaning! That's definitely one to run by the big kids and/or add to my "short list" and see what the baby thinks of it. I hadn't thought of Tree for a nickname but seriously considered it on its own, although it didn't pass the "business card" test and I kept picturing a 20-something applying for a coporate job or a student loan and being told, "You're from Humboldt County, aren't you?"

I had a friend named Dmitri in Junior High who went by "Jimmy" and I was never quite sure where he got that from, but he was a very nice kid and I have fond memories of him.

I hope I'm not being too "Angelina Jolie" by drooling over your name.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Another like it but won't use it is Chance.

It reminds me too much of the cow on the teevee show The Waltons, so that spoils it for me, but maybe not for you.


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Don't you hate it when names are ruined by a random association? So many of dh's vetos are this way!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I love:

Jonah
Jasper
Luca
Milo
Larkin
Solomon


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Lots of cool names on this thread! Finn and Kai were on the short list for both my ds. Their names are Yanek and Kieran. Janek is a Slavic form of John (we spelled it with a Y so it would be pronounced corrcectly in English). Kieran means "small dark one" or something like that. We did also consider Kiran. I would never "give out" their names irl, but in this case, feel free...


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a Samson
Jupiter
Milo
The next one if a boy will be Archemedes and we will call him Medes for short.
Angela


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

We were pretty set on Leif (pronounced leaf), but everyone keeps asking DH 'like Leif Garrett?' so he is weary of it now. I have no idea who that is and think it's a stupid reason not to use it







: .

I also love Lucas (big Star Wars fan







), but DH also doesn't like it b/c he doesn't like a guy he knew with that name.

Liam is cool but pretty popular now.

I like Kai and Silas too.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey cheezr!

I love Lucas - and you could call him Luke if you like. I'm also a big fan of Lucian, which I think is posted elsewhere here.
I also like Leif, but DH nixed it due to the Garrett thing as well.
DH nixed Logan, which is pretty popular, but I think it's a handsome and strong name.

I







Cedar...and Alder, and Sequoia, and Asher, and anything that has to do with a tree, including Tree. DH thinks I'm a hippie







.

I _really_ dig Orion and have for years, but of course DH doesn't at all.

His favorite name is Corbin (means Raven), which I'm still trying to wrap my mind around completely. I like it, but I don't love it. Not sure, exactly. Kinda reminds me of Colonel Forbin... and it might be a hard name to grow up with depending on the child's personality. Is it a dorky name? I can't decide.

I'm leaning towards Eli at the moment cuz it's the only one we remotely agree on, but now he says he's over it







: .

Isaiah, Elijah, Jonah, Judah - we both like these names, but they're all taken by our friends







.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I love this thread. My husband and I can't agree on a boys name at all. (until recently we've struck a middle ground)

I love love love Malachi (Mala-key) but DH hates it.
He loves Archer, and I'm not so fond.
He loves Trayjen, who was the roman emperor who made the collisuem and some of the other famous Italian structures, I might accept this, but not my favourite
He loves Ptolomy (not sure of the spelling) some great mathmatician, I don't like it, so weird to spell.

So recently I've realized he loves scientist's names
So we've agreed on Darwin and Edison

I do have concerns with them both. Edison is a little close to Addison which is fast becoming a popular girl's name. We both love Darwin, but I don't want my baby's name to be a political statement, however with is love of science and my love of my studies in anthropology it does pay homage to a scientist we both respect.

Mostly we don't want our child to be rejected later in life because of his name....


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I always liked the name *Chaim*. It means life in Hebrew and is the male version of Eve.

For this baby, if a boy, my favorites that we're looking at are *Lachlan* (pronounced LOCK-lan...no special meaning), *Lennon* (dear one), *Nolan* (champion)


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

How bout Paxton?

Personally, I'm partial to *Trent* (gushing waters)


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm skeered to run this one by the kids before asking you guys first. I would love a Latin name, since me and the big kids studied Latin before Latin was cool, and since Angelina stole Pax I've ben considering Spero, which means "Hope" and sounds very masculine.

My problem is that I am afraid people will mishear it and think I named him after Spiro Agnew.

I'm hoping that's just because I'm in my 40s and because one of my favourite memorizeable Latin quotes is "Dum spiro, spero", which means "While I breathe, I hope."

I can't imagine what the Agnews were thinking when they named their kid "breathe".

What do you think?

I'm also revisiting Terran, but I had a girlfriend named Taryn, so it sounds too feminine to me.

I was wondering if those of you whose dh's have vetoed Leif might consider it if you spelled it "Leaf" unless they are the type who would dismiss it as "too hippie". I have to watch that a bit myself, as hippie-ish names are just fine for where I live, but it's very hard to find work here so most of our kids wind up leaving the area.

I think that "Tree" short for Dmitri would be fine, but "Tree" on its own might cause some problems down the line for a New Yorker, Los Angeleno, or a midwesterner.

dd doesn't like anything too "ethnic" that doesn't fit the baby's actual ethnic background, which is Irish and African American, but it seems like all the Irish boy names I like are overused and since he doesn't have THAT much AA blood and will be raised by us whiteys, I'm afraid an African name would be pretentious and make it sound like I was after a "designer" baby, when the reality is that the donor who was closest and doing it for the right reasons just happened to be half Irish and half AA, and I didn't see that AA blood ads a "problem".


----------



## rutabega (May 15, 2007)

Spiro is a common modern Greek name.


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

i LOVE names! i've studied baby name books since i was a kid. if our babe is a boy he'll be Tobias Jude.

others i like:
Zev- "wolf" in Hebrew
Lev- "heart" in Hebrew or "lion" in Russian
Levi- "attached" in hebrew
Tristan- "riot" or "tumult" in Celtic
Miles- "soldier" in Latin (is getting a bit too common unfortunately.)
Adrian- for the Adriatic Sea
Jonah- "dove" in Hebrew
Doron- "gift" in Greek
Adi- "jewel" or "gift" in Hebrew pronounced Ah-dee
Dov- "bear" in Hebrew
Oren- "pine tree" in Hebrew
Tal- "dew" in Hebrew
Alfie- "elf" in Old English
and Emery and Emmett
(i like Hebrew names a lot if you couldn't tell!)


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Hee, hee...I have a ds named Zephyr and a dog named Beryl who we often call Behr.









I had a client recently who named her son with the middle name of Harrier...after the Harrier Hawk.
-B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MahBearRI* 
I can't bring myself to share my LO's name...but his middle name will be Xen.

I really like:
Zephyr
Creek
River
Banyan (my favorite tree)
Ash (or Asher)
Beryl
Lapis (as in lapis lazuli - a mineral that I love)
August
Orion
Silas
Behr

congrats on the new babe!


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I am stuck for boys names also.

The middle name HAS to be Guy







: in dh's family the 2nd born son's MN is Guy. Dh's name is Daylen (pronounced Day LYNN) Guy. He wants Logan Guy. Logan is way too popular here. DS#1 had 3 logans in his preschool, bad enough DS#1 is named Jacob Wyatt (DH picked this out before we were even marries and would not budge on it.

So I am giving Logan a big Veto. Not that I don't like the name, it is a strong name and does go well with Guy







: but it is way to popular. Actually I wanted Logan Walker for DS#1. But like I say it is way to popular and my mom wants to call him Logie







uke.

So my suggestions have been:
Mason - My grandfather's name was Mace and I like the NN Mac so Mason Guy NN Mac or Mace.

Landon or London - My Grandmother loved anything brittish or anything dealing with London, I like Landon more than London.

Harrison - DH brought this one up but has never agreed to it. NN Harry

Holdon - Another on DH has suggested but will not agree on now.

I like Xander but the entire family has vetoed it. So I've been suggesting Alexander and I get yeah that will work but no Yeah thats it!

I keep having a dream about a baby boy named Beau but he is not mine I'm trying to find his mom in the hospital. Same dream over and over. I need to post about this dream.


----------



## SquishyMommyof2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

Landon or London - My Grandmother loved anything brittish or anything dealing with London, I like Landon more than London.
I have a Landen Gus =)


----------



## geo_girl (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a real problem with boys names..

I'm partial to naming DS after a family member, but I have lots of names that don't translate well into English...here are out choices so far

Jakob - my fave, family name but 'taken' by SIL...may use is anyway
Willem - Dutch version of a DH family name
John - plain, family name...but a strong name...not used that much

Ok, so here are some non-family names we are tossing around
Conor - DH LOVES it, but I'm not sure if is sounds 'soap opera'-ish
Declan
Alexander
Graeme

comments?


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a Zion and a Judah. In the future we may use Asher, Salem, or maybe Benjamin.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I love Adrian and Calder...both "water" names. Also love Larkin, but I think it means "fierce"


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Today I am loving "Miles" or "Myles," but was really really sad when I looked it up and it means "soldier." That's about the opposite of what I want ds's name to mean! In my mind, it just means Miles like miles of space, the freedom of miles of raod on your journey...Do you think I could overlook it's Latin meaning and give it my own...? Or maybe give some kind of middle name to make it mean 'soldier of love' or 'soldier of peace' or something that would resonate with our beliefs more...


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

I am having a girl, but heres some boy-ish names I've come accross that I love, sorry I dont' have meanings for them now...
Zai
Tali
Khalil
Rhianon
Kyan
Rie/Rye


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not yet pregnant, but hope to be soon. Just lurking in here to see what you ladies are talking about and I saw my name on the first post of this thread.

Softheart, my name is Terren. I enjoy my name, so of course I think it's a good choice. It was just shocking to see it here because I've only met one other.


----------



## maranapanda (Jun 10, 2006)

My boys name is Cyrus.

It means "sun", which I liked. But the history of the emperor _Cyrus the Great_ is pretty fascinating. And he is considered to have written the first declaration of human rights in history. Which is something that I LOVE. My response to the few who asked if I was worried people would make a connection to Billy Ray Cyrus... "that is seriously their problem for thinking of him







. And, anyone in my boys generation will not have ever heard of him"


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart* 
Today I am loving "Miles" or "Myles," but was really really sad when I looked it up and it means "soldier." That's about the opposite of what I want ds's name to mean! In my mind, it just means Miles like miles of space, the freedom of miles of raod on your journey...Do you think I could overlook it's Latin meaning and give it my own...? Or maybe give some kind of middle name to make it mean 'soldier of love' or 'soldier of peace' or something that would resonate with our beliefs more...

When my son was born my dog always sat by his side. Where ever the baby was sitting or laying the dog was sure to follow and lay right by his side. The father called the dog "his soldier" as in *guardian*, which to me, is a lovely meaning.


----------



## Bella Mia (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, I haven't seen these names yet, so here are my two faves:

Bodhi - the name of the tree that Buddha sat under when he reached enlightement

Grayson - there are different meanings depending on the site, but my grandfather's last name is Gray and I would love to name a baby in his honor (his first name is Ralph which I don't care for, and he hated his whole life







)

Bodhi Grayson B.

-or-

Grayson Bodhi B.


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

HHmmm...yes, I like the "guardian" slant on Miles--thanks! And Terren-hi! I knew a little boy years ago with this name, the mom thought she had invented it from "Terra" or "of the earth..." Pretty for a girl or boy I'd say!


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

I love Theo, Quinn, Everett, and Gabriel!


----------



## camille76 (Apr 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlm194* 
I love the name Malachy as well (first read it in Angela's Ashes)! I'm just afraid people would pronounce it Malach-EYE (and start thinking about Children of the Corn) rather than Mala-KEY.









Actually when I read your post, I thought Mah LAY key or Mah LACK key


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

This is a great post and I found a few names I would consider if I had another boy. I do tend to like hippie names, but my family givs me grief for it...I liked the name Ocean for my son, but I never would have heard the end of it! We named him 3 days after he was born and never really felt like I found a name that fit. His name is Kylan (like Kai-lyn) We liked Kai, but wanted it a little longer. I like his name a lot, but it wasnt a perfect fit.

I also wanted to note that LOVE Tobias Jude, I also like from this post-
Banyon
Canyon
Cedar
Salem

Names we sort-of considered for ds-

Bjorn (bear)
Orion
Cyrus
Hawthorn
Asher
Rhone (river)
Kai
Tosh
Zion (but maybe to religious sounding for us, but I love, love, love it)
Rowan
Rhonan
Corbin
Corwin
Jaden
Winter


----------



## amylizpat (Oct 14, 2005)

Bodhi was my top pick for the coming babe but DH shot it down, dang it.

Our current youngest is Asa, my favorite boy's name.

Okay y'all, is Tex for a middle name just cruel? It's DH's grandfather's nickname (the one he used for everything, though) and I just love it, but not for a first name. What do you think?


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amylizpat* 
Okay y'all, is Tex for a middle name just cruel?

Yes.







:

I'm all for non-traditional names, but I don't care for that one. Use it as a nickname, maybe, or use the man's real name as a middle name.


----------



## amylizpat (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayayenay* 
Yes.







:

I'm all for non-traditional names, but I don't care for that one. Use it as a nickname, maybe, or use the man's real name as a middle name.

Seriously, thanks for the honesty! You know how sometimes after repeating a name over and over in your head, you just can't figure out if you even like it or not? yeah, that's the case here. I'm from the Music City and we seem to have lots of weird country names like that, so I thought I'd give it a try. My other problem is, I can't seem to come up with anything else that DH likes as well. I think this child will be middle-nameless.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbemish* 
Ok, I haven't seen these names yet, so here are my two faves:

Bodhi - the name of the tree that Buddha sat under when he reached enlightement

Grayson - there are different meanings depending on the site, but my grandfather's last name is Gray and I would love to name a baby in his honor (his first name is Ralph which I don't care for, and he hated his whole life







)

Bodhi Grayson B.

-or-

Grayson Bodhi B.

Love the name!!
I vote for Grayson Bodhi!!!! Hmmm I wonder why







:
One thing though...I wish I had spelled his name a little differently..like Greyson, or Graysen...oh well- too late now but just a thought.


----------

